

Half of all food 'thrown away' claims report - precisioncoder
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20968076

======
precisioncoder
Seems like an area that could use a few smart entrepreneurs. It seems to me if
someone could move the needle on this even a couple percent it could have an
enormous effect. Downside seems to be that it's in a heavily regulated area
that may be hard to break into. I'd love to know more about why it may or may
not be possible to disrupt this area.

